# leather cigar cases



## Muad'Dib (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anyone here use multi-finger leather cigar cases? If so, do they do a good job of protecting the cigars? Do they dry the cigars out? What type do you like? I'm thinking about getting one to carry a few cigars at weddings and such. I'm thinking of getting at least a 3 finger case, maybe a 4. Thanks.


----------



## Fia (Jul 13, 2010)

They seem to work fine for me if you are just using them to hold your cigars when you leave the house for the day. I wouldnt necessarily use them to take on a vacation. Use a travel case or at least put the case in a zip lock. Good Luck.


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

The ones I've looked at have spanish cedar on the inside, so they should hold humidity for a few hours just fine. Not sure if every manufacturer does this


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Leather works well for short periods of time
They also make plastic tubes that work well...
I use both


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

In my experience, the cases PROTECT the cigars from getting busted up more than they keep them from drying out. Of course, closing the cigar in anything will retain some of the moisture, but I don't think you should count on any case of this style to provide or regulate the correct humidity to preserve your cigars. By the time your cigar is in the case, it should be walking the green mile. 

If you're looking for temporary humidification (say for a week-long vacation), consider a tupperware container and some KL/beads. Fill your case with your daily smokes from the tupperdore.


----------



## Veldrid (Mar 28, 2010)

I wanted something that held a few more cigars than 3-4 for when I go to beer and cigar nights at my buddies house. I t allows me to bring a selection of sticks so I have some choices. I went with this one and I love it:

Statesman - Portable Leather Cigar Humidor Case


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

I have the Xikar one and have been happy with it for just a day out-

http://www.xikar.com/product_case.asp

Best regards, tony


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Veldrid said:


> I wanted something that held a few more cigars than 3-4 for when I go to beer and cigar nights at my buddies house. I t allows me to bring a selection of sticks so I have some choices. I went with this one and I love it:
> 
> Statesman - Portable Leather Cigar Humidor Case


That one looks awesome. I use a plain leather one with no cedar lining. It's contoured to hug the cigars and keep them from moving. I have had some wrapper damage on thin/dry wrapper cigars.


----------



## Muad'Dib (Mar 9, 2011)

Veldrid said:


> I wanted something that held a few more cigars than 3-4 for when I go to beer and cigar nights at my buddies house. I t allows me to bring a selection of sticks so I have some choices. I went with this one and I love it:
> _can't post links_


I actually have that one, and didn't really like it because it doesn't seal at all, there's no material overlap. To be fair, I was using it as a primary travel case in winter, not as a couple hour travel case. I've since bought a 10 count caddy for that type of trip. I'm really just looking for something to put into a suit pocket, or a light spring jacket pocket, so from what everyone's posted, I think I'm going to go with cuban crafter's CC-03ROMABLACK (since I can't post links). Thanks.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

It is hard to beat cigar tubes for chest pockets. I use single tubes.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I use the Xikar cases. I use the 2-3 size(depending on the size of the stick) or the single. These are cedar lined and provide enough protection to keep the sticks safe.


----------



## Babaki (Mar 17, 2011)

i have the cohiba one. came with 3 cohibas, its cedar lined and fits on your jacket pocket. i love it, great quality too. got for like 35 bucks including the sticks inside.

i would post the link but i cant. i got it at J&R


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

The Xikar 3 finger works fine for a weekend. I seasoned it a couple days before the trip. Just distilled water.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

I use one from cuban crafters, three finger. It's leather, but doesn't have any type of cedar lining. Seems to keep cigars from drying out for about 3 days, compared to a day in the house in no container what so ever. 

Check them out, great pieces!


----------

